# Removal of Foreign Body - removed endoscopically



## bethh05 (Feb 12, 2009)

*Post Op*: Foreign body, left nasal cavity.

*Procedures Performed*: 1. Diagnostic nasal endoscopy
                               2. Extraction of foreign body,left middle meatus     region, nasal cavity.

*Description of Procedure*:  After the induction of satisfactory general with a mask device, the patient's nasal cavity was inspected with a 4-mm rigid sinonasal endoscopy. The left nasal cavity was inspected. There was a white round bead-like foreign body at the left middle meatus region, which was extracted enodoscopically using a straight Blakesley-Wilde pediatric forceps. The remainder of the nasal cavity including the nasopharynx and right nasal cavity was inspected for diagnostic purposes and there were no other foreign bodies present. 

My question is, the physician charged 31231 for the endoscopy,and 30310 for removal of foreign body. Since it was removed endoscopically, would this be correct or use the unlisted? Any suggestions are always appreciated!!


----------

